# What to do with Subwassertang?



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

What to do with Subwassertang? I have about two baseball size clumps of it and right now I just have it sitting in one of my tanks. I wanted to know what other people do with it.

Here's a video that I found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wiq98asUwMA


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

You can superglue it to rocks and driftwood, you can tie it down with thread to rocks and driftwood, or you can just leave the clump on the substrate. I have done all three, it eventually just forms a large wad that kinda looks like a bush. Be prepared it can be a slow grower, but it is well worth the wait IMO.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

I use it as a carpet in one tank, and mounds in another tank.

View attachment 44853


View attachment 44854


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I've had it for a couple months now but I figured. I would ask around to see what others have done. Thanks for the ideas. I was thinking maybe tieing it down. I was thinking maybe put it in mesh but the kind I have has smaller holes that I used on making a moss wall.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

wastewater said:


> I use it as a carpet in one tank, and mounds in another tank.
> 
> For your two tanks do you tie them down or in bunches or in both tanks do you just let it free float? Thanks for replying.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Wedged 'in' over the substrate (top picture) and it eventually attached to the gravel with time (have to keep it trimmed to maintain a uniform height). Tied on small lava rocks (bottom picture) and grows into a mound/cushion. Have also tied to driftwood & cholla with good results. Once the mound starts to get a 'toe-hold' and begins to expand, you can easily shape it with some trimming.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ok sweet thanks again. Right now I'm thinking of tieing it to something.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Whenever I have the stuff it doesnt seem to grow for me at all. I have had it in my low tech shrimp tank (10g with double bright LEDs) and my high tech (Psi'ed co2, higher light, EI) and it doesnt seem to do much for me? Is there any secrets to getting this stuff to take off? 

Sorry to de-rail guys.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

No it's ok your asking a quesiton about my topic so its fine. The way I have it now I can't really tell if its growing or not.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

I have had a clump of the stuff since November. Its grown since then, but not by much.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I usually throw that stuff away... as much of a pita as riccia.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Oh I know that riccia is because of the small pieces but I didn't think subwassertang was.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Whenever I have the stuff it doesnt seem to grow for me at all. I have had it in my low tech shrimp tank (10g with double bright LEDs) and my high tech (Psi'ed co2, higher light, EI) and it doesnt seem to do much for me? Is there any secrets to getting this stuff to take off?
> 
> Sorry to de-rail guys.


Same here - I got a wad of it with some other plants back in November and it just....sits there....moved it to high light area of the tank....just....sits there...moved it to shade....same...What's the secret?! A CARPET OF IT?! Come on - Tell us!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine does terrible in high techs. The lower teck tanks grow it so much better. FYI, it doesnt like metricide or Excel at all and if you dose it in even regular amounts it just sits there. An OD will kill it.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Duly noted, Chad. Mine is in a pressurized CO2 medium light tank. I will move it to the shrimpaterium promptly and see how it does there. Thanks!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, Moose, they do like light but the whole high light, fert tanks seem to make them just sit. FYI, it is a fairly slow grower compared to regular mosses.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine seems to be much happier since I cut back to a low tech/medium light. C'mooooon suesswassertang. *waves pompoms for it*


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's where my tank that I have it at is low tech/medium light. This is my 400th post.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Its been growing good in my 40b Main Tank which has burst of high light for 3hrs and is dosed with excel and ferts at least twice a week and it grows nice and bushy. I even grow it under lower light in a couple tanks in my fishroom. All in tap water. I tie to manzanita with quilt thread.

Awesome trimming and manicuring Wastewater, especially with the subwassertang! Your tanks look perfectly healthy!

Congrats on your 400th post!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. Ya I'll have to check out your 40B.


----------



## decotank (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had a golf-ball size for a couple of months and it hasn't grown at all while all other 15-20 species of plans have done very well. I'm reading "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium" by Diana Walstand and am starting to think that it might be due to allelopathy of some of the plants (biological phenomenon by which an organism produces one or more biochemicals that influence the growth, survival, and reproduction of other organisms).


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I have mine just sitting not attached to anything on the bottom of my shrimp tanks. In two of the tanks it's at least doubled in size. Low light and no ferts. Shrimp like it and it looks decent too. I really like this stuff.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Ya it seems in the one tank I have it the shrimp are always going through it. I just figured maybe I can do something else with it and create my space for other plants.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's what I did with mine, wrapped it up in gutter guard mesh, stuck it to the back wall. Shot from late november.









Best shot I have on hand at the moment for its current state. It's about 2/3rds of an inch out from the gutter mesh now. As I said, really slow growing stuff.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and pics. It's kind of funny/ weird how some people have growth and some don't. Which I know that's how alot of plants and things are in this hobby but I kind of figure plants that are low light plants should be fine or better in high tech tanks and I see thats not always the case.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine grow like crazy in ultra low light. Have to throw out fistfuls every month or so. But they don't seem to attach to anything. If you glue/tie it to wood/rocks, it'll eventually attach?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I've probalby had the wierdest experience with Subwassertang. I placed it in my shrimp tank with dwarf grass and it somehow clung onto it. so now it looks like i have a balloon attached to a string in the tank. This definitely wasn't planned but the shrimp dont mind and it looks pretty cool.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's some growth than 2wheels. Lol that's interested I'll have to check that out.


----------

